# Freshman Show Death Pool - Fall 2011



## RobertE

So, which show(s) do you think will be the get the axe? Add the over/under for more fun.

For myself, I'm going with Two Broke Girls at 3 eps +/- 1 ep.


----------



## Alan Gordon

RobertE said:


> So, which show(s) do you think will be the get the axe? Add the over/under for more fun.


"How To Be A Gentleman" (CBS) - 6-8 episodes
"Last Man Standing" (ABC) - 10-13 episodes
"Man Up" (ABC) - 3-4 episodes
"Pan Am" (ABC) - 2-5 episodes
"Work It" (ABC) - 1-3 episodes
"The Playboy Club" (NBC) 6-10 episodes

There are multiple other shows that I feel will get cancelled, but I'm not as confident on how long it will take.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

RobertE said:


> For myself, I'm going with Two Broke Girls at 3 eps +/- 1 ep.


I actually think this comedy has the best chance out of all the new comedies at succeeding.

~Alan


----------



## Reaper

"Grimm" will be short-lived as it's going up against the established supernatural shows "Fringe" and, er, "Supernatural". I'd guess 4 episodes.


----------



## pfp

I'm not really sure what new shows are coming this season but FOX is the undisputed leader of cancelling shows early so I think it will have to be one of theirs.


----------



## hilmar2k

Grimm
Ringer (should already be cancelled)
Prime Suspect


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I disagree on Ringer... I think it is going to have a run of the full season.

2 Broke Girls; Under 5 episodes, but then again I was surprised the "!%^!% My father says"


----------



## David Ortiz

hilmar2k said:


> Prime Suspect


I hope it's good and I hope you're wrong.


----------



## dpeters11

I wanted to watch Playboy Club mainly for historical reference on maybe what the one in Cincinnati was like (with lots of creative license I'm sure) but the wife put the kibosh on it. I give it 5 episodes.

I agree on Grimm.
Up All Night was cute the first episode, but don't think it will make it.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Pan Am !


----------



## hilmar2k

David Ortiz said:


> I hope it's good and I hope you're wrong.


Me too.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Earl Bonovich said:


> I disagree on Ringer... I think it is going to have a run of the full season.
> 
> 2 Broke Girls; Under 5 episodes, but then again I was surprised the "!%^!% My father says"


I agree with you on "Ringer"...

... and even though I watched it and enjoyed it, I too was surprised at how long the Shatner project lasted, but unless I've totally misjudged "2 Broke Girls," I expect it to most likely return next year.

I guess I'll know more after tonight...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

dpeters11 said:


> Up All Night was cute the first episode, but don't think it will make it.


I still haven't watched it yet, but I think it and "Free Agents" will both be goners fairly quick.

~Alan


----------



## mreposter

My general recollection is that it's the comedies that get cancelled the most quickly, so I'd guess one or two of these will be gone quickly, most likely on NBC (Whitney, Chelsea, Up All Night...)

On the other hand, I heard the ratings on the CW's H8R were dismal. Maybe it'll be first.

My guess is that this year the nets will give their dramas a little more breathing room and give them a half dozen episodes before pulling the plug. Many of these took expensive (Pan Am, Playboy, Grimm, etc) and the nets may be more willing to give them time to find an audience. NBC is especially desperate to find shows that can help re-invent the network.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mreposter said:


> My general recollection is that it's the comedies that get cancelled the most quickly, so I'd guess one or two of these will be gone quickly, most likely on NBC (Whitney, Chelsea, Up All Night...)
> 
> On the other hand, I heard the ratings on the CW's H8R were dismal. Maybe it'll be first.
> 
> My guess is that this year the nets will give their dramas a little more breathing room and give them a half dozen episodes before pulling the plug. Many of these took expensive (Pan Am, Playboy, Grimm, etc) and the nets may be more willing to give them time to find an audience. NBC is especially desperate to find shows that can help re-invent the network.


Both NBC and ABC have mid-season replacements ready to go, so they will come near pulling the plug first.

The CW has OTH waiting in the wings, but I doubt they'll air it until next year, leaving only two reality show replacements.

FOX has some stuff, and CBS has one drama in the wings...

~Alan


----------



## Galaxie6411

Whitney 4-5 episodes

They are advertising it WAY too much to be any good and we have seen this type of show how many times now. Plus it is NBC and they had to give it the Office as a lead.


----------



## RunnerFL

Playboy club will be the first cancellation


----------



## Indiana627

Pan Am
Playboy Club
Charlie's Angels


----------



## MysteryMan

RunnerFL said:


> Playboy club will be the first cancellation


I think your right. After viewing the first 15 minutes this morning I deleted the recording. Big disappointment.


----------



## Reaper

Most of the freshman shows will fail. What would be much harder would be to pick those that will get renewed. "The New Girl" is a ringer I think. Ironically, "Ringer" is not.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Put me down for $5 on "How to Be A Gentleman." Seems like a 2 1/2 Men ripoff.


----------



## Getteau

I watched 2 broke girls last night and while amusing at times, don't think it will last more than a season.
I agree with the others, I think Pan Am and Playboy club will go quickly.


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> I actually think this comedy has the best chance out of all the new comedies at succeeding.


Yes as it has a very strong lead-in. BBT struggled at first, but given time it has grown into a great show.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> Yes as it has a very strong lead-in. BBT struggled at first, but given time it has grown into a great show.


HIMYM is it's lead-in... 

~Alan


----------



## phox_mulder

RunnerFL said:


> Playboy club will be the first cancellation


That's the one I'm hoping for.

NBC affiliate in these parts refuses to air it, so we (the CBS Affiliate) made a deal with NBC to air it on our subchannel.

Many hoops to jump through to get it on our air, including the covering of NBC promos within the show since they are a "competitor".

It will make Monday's a lot less stressfull as soon as it goes away.

phox


----------



## sigma1914

Alan Gordon said:


> HIMYM is it's lead-in...
> 
> ~Alan


HIMYM is a very successful show. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_I_Met_Your_Mother#Nielsen_ratings

Last night it did very well:


> Leading off the night, How I Met Your Mother (P) was first in adults 25-54 (5.3/13), adults 18-49 (4.7/13), adults 18-34 (4.3/13), second in households (6.9/11) and viewers (11.26m). How I Met Your Mother posted its best delivery ever with a season premiere in viewers, adults 25-54, adults 18-49 and adults 18-34.
> 
> At 8:30 PM, How I Met Your Mother SPECIAL (S) was first in adults 25-54 (5.7/13), adults 18-49 (5.1/13), adults 18-34 (4.6/13) and second in both households (7.3/11) and viewers (12.24m).


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/09/20/men-rule-monday-but-dont-forget-the-girls/104282/


----------



## Alan Gordon

sigma1914 said:


> HIMYM is a very successful show. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_I_Met_Your_Mother#Nielsen_ratings
> 
> Last night it did very well:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/09/20/men-rule-monday-but-dont-forget-the-girls/104282/


I'm aware of that... I've seen every episode (other than last night's... I'll watch them tomorrow) and own S4 on Blu-ray.

He was referring to (I'm assuming) "The Big Bang Theory." It's the lead-in to "How To Be A Gentleman" which I don't think will make it that long.

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm aware of that... I've seen every episode (other than last night's... I'll watch them tomorrow) and own S4 on Blu-ray.
> 
> He was referring to (I'm assuming) "The Big Bang Theory." It's the lead-in to "How To Be A Gentleman" which I don't think will make it that long.
> 
> ~Alan


:lol: I think he's reaffirming your idea of 2 Broke Girls being successful because HIMYM is it's lead in. And how TBBT was huge at first, but caught on because of it's lead in.


----------



## Alan Gordon

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: I think he's reaffirming your idea of 2 Broke Girls being successful because HIMYM is it's lead in. And how TBBT was huge at first, but caught on because of it's lead in.


DOH!!! :sure: :grin:

It all makes sense now... I don't know why I didn't get that from his post. 

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> He was referring to (I'm assuming) "The Big Bang Theory." It's the lead-in to "How To Be A Gentleman" which I don't think will make it that long.
> 
> ~Alan


I agree. BBT is good, but it doesn't have that whole comedy night feel that Monday does. BBT couldn't save _[email protected]#$ My Dad Says_ and I thought it was funny but miscast.

HTBAG won't make it to November.


----------



## mreposter

I hear the numbers for Playboy Club were disastrous last night. I'm not sure why NBC decided to open the show on a night with so many major event shows on.


----------



## sigma1914

mreposter said:


> I hear the numbers for Playboy Club were disastrous last night. I'm not sure why NBC decided to open the show on a night with so many major event shows on.


5 million viewers...only 7-8 million behind Hawaii 5-0 & Castle. :lol::lol:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ampaign=Feed:+Tvbythenumbers+(TVbytheNumbers)


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> I agree. BBT is good, but it doesn't have that whole comedy night feel that Monday does. BBT couldn't save _[email protected]#$ My Dad Says_ and I thought it was funny but miscast.
> 
> HTBAG won't make it to November.


TBBT is my favorite comedy hands down... I start laughing at the very start, and I don't stop until after the credits. _[email protected]#$ My Dad Says_ was funny, and I watched the whole season, but it lacked that special something.

HTBAG not only doesn't have that special something (or William Shatner), it doesn't have anything going for it.

2BG had it's hits and misses last night. It got off to a good start ratings rise due to "Two And A Half Men," but next week should see a fairly stiff drop. If it only gets better, I think most of next week's viewers will continue to tune in. If it gets worse, I feel it will air it's complete order, but it won't be back.

I like the premise, and I think it has potential, so I'm rooting for it. 

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL

phox_mulder said:


> That's the one I'm hoping for.
> 
> NBC affiliate in these parts refuses to air it, so we (the CBS Affiliate) made a deal with NBC to air it on our subchannel.
> 
> Many hoops to jump through to get it on our air, including the covering of NBC promos within the show since they are a "competitor".
> 
> It will make Monday's a lot less stressfull as soon as it goes away.
> 
> phox


Surprisingly there are quite a few NBC affiliates who won't air the show. That won't help numbers at all. That's the main reason I'm saying it will be the first cancellation. You can't compete with others if you're not shown on all outlets that they are.


----------



## RunnerFL

sigma1914 said:


> 5 million viewers...only 7-8 million behind Hawaii 5-0 & Castle. :lol::lol:


Yup, stick a fork in it.


----------



## RobertE

RunnerFL said:


> Surprisingly there are quite a few NBC affiliates who won't air the show. That won't help numbers at all. That's the main reason I'm saying it will be the first cancellation. You can't compete with others if you're not shown on all outlets that they are.


Playboy club would be much better suited on one of the sister channels, either USA or TNT. The prudish nature of some areas resulting the it not being shown is a definate handicap.


----------



## Steve

Alan Gordon said:


> I still haven't watched it yet, but I think it and "Free Agents" will both be goners fairly quick.


I can't believe they took a chance on _Free Agent_ after the Paul Reiser debacle last year. Based on what I saw, I'd be surprised if many folks tune in tomorrow night.

We weren't bowled over by either _Up All Night_ or _2 Broke Girls_, but we're not willing to write them off just yet.


----------



## phrelin

Keep in mind that:

NBC cleverly dumped "Chase" which did 20% better last year.
Folks at Comcast who are stuck with this lemon network in the NBCU majority share purchase last year must be unhappy with whoever made this choice.
NBC is so bad at this I'm starting to feel sorry for them.:sure:


----------



## phrelin

By the way, my wife and I liked "2 Broke Girls" much to our surprise. It will not be moved our "wait-to-see-if-it's-canceled" EHD like "Playboy Club."


----------



## Rangers94

The Playboy Club only had 5 million viewers, making it the 2ned worse pilot from NBC since Cruso


----------



## Herdfan

mreposter said:


> I hear the numbers for Playboy Club were disastrous last night. I'm not sure why NBC decided to open the show on a night with so many major event shows on.


Including the #1 market having a their most popular football team playing on MNF.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Playboy Club looks like its going to be the first cancellation since the ratings were awful.

Two Broke Girls had great ratings for its premiere (no doubt from 2 1/2 men). I definitely don't think it'll drop like a rock with 2 1/2 as its lead in. I mean, 2 1/2 propped up that god awful Mike&Molly. 2BG was good enough for a 2nd viewing, but not sure if I'm hooked yet.

Was really looking forward to Whitney, but kind of walked away with a "meh... thats it?" feel. I'll give it another look I guess.

If I can stick with Til Death for 4 yrs, I guess I can give 2BG & Whitney another chance .


----------



## Herdfan

SledgeHammer said:


> Two Broke Girls had great ratings for its premiere (no doubt from 2 1/2 men). I definitely don't think it'll drop like a rock with 2 1/2 as its lead in. I mean, 2 1/2 propped up that god awful Mike&Molly. 2BG was good enough for a 2nd viewing, but not sure if I'm hooked yet.


It won't have 2.5M, it will have HIMYM. M&M returns to its 9:30 slot after 2.5M. Still a pretty good lead-in.

Loved Till Death until they changed it. Take away the hot neighbor and I'm not watching.


----------



## Steve

I've canceled two so far, both NBC. _Free Agents _after the first episode, and _Up All Night_, after enduring the second episode.  It's too bad about _UAN_, because I liked the cast choices.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Herdfan said:


> Loved Till Death until they changed it. Take away the hot neighbor and I'm not watching.


So you missed the whole "Brad Garret adopts a 35yr old black man", "a different actress plays the daughter every week", "the daughter marries a hippie and lives in the backyard in a mobile home" and "the cast of Blossom reunites minus Joey Lawrence" story lines? Tsk-Tsk .


----------



## SledgeHammer

I'm guessing Terra Nova won't last too long. Its on the busy Monday night where its going to have to compete against 2.5M, HIMYM, 2BG, WWE RAW and of course Pawn Stars & American Pickers.


----------



## RunnerFL

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm guessing Terra Nova won't last too long. Its on the busy Monday night where its going to have to compete against 2.5M, HIMYM, 2BG, WWE RAW and of course Pawn Stars & American Pickers.


I wouldn't consider Pawn Stars & American Pickers as competition. They show those many times per day so one could still catch those and Terra Nova. And it won't be up against 2.5M, just HIMYM and 2BG as far as CBS is concerned. And wrestling? Yeah, let's not go there. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't consider Pawn Stars & American Pickers as competition. They show those many times per day so one could still catch those and Terra Nova. And it won't be up against 2.5M, just HIMYM and 2BG as far as CBS is concerned. And wrestling? Yeah, let's not go there. :lol:


Have you seen wrestling's ratings? It's nothing to ignore.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Yeah, I was talking about WWE RAWs ratings. Whether you watch it or not, it gets 4M to 6M every week. Pawn Stars usually gets 6M to 7M every week and American Pickers is usually around the 5M mark.


----------



## sigma1914

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't consider Pawn Stars & American Pickers as competition. They show those many times per day so one could still catch those and Terra Nova. And it won't be up against 2.5M, just HIMYM and 2BG as far as CBS is concerned. And wrestling? Yeah, let's not go there. :lol:





sigma1914 said:


> Have you seen wrestling's ratings? It's nothing to ignore.





SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, I was talking about WWE RAWs ratings. Whether you watch it or not, it gets 4M to 6M every week. Pawn Stars usually gets 6M to 7M every week and American Pickers is usually around the 5M mark.


Wrestling was 3rd & 4th this past Monday for cable ratings, behind Monday Night Football and Charlie Sheen's Comedy Central Roast.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ets-records-eureka-season-finale-more/104336/


----------



## pfueri

So Far I think first to go is (Up All Night) sucks the most then it would have to be (Free Agents) . Man they both suck !


----------



## SledgeHammer

sigma1914 said:


> Wrestling was 3rd & 4th this past Monday for cable ratings, behind Monday Night Football and Charlie Sheen's Comedy Central Roast.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ets-records-eureka-season-finale-more/104336/


Weird... Usually Pawn Stars wins. Down to #7 & 8 this week.


----------



## Herdfan

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm guessing Terra Nova won't last too long. Its on the busy Monday night where its going to have to compete against 2.5M, HIMYM, 2BG, WWE RAW and of course Pawn Stars & American Pickers.


And don't forget MNF.


----------



## RunnerFL

SledgeHammer said:


> Pawn Stars usually gets 6M to 7M every week and American Pickers is usually around the 5M mark.


That may be but, again, they re-broadcast the episodes to death. Anyone who sets one of them as a higher priority to a show that is only shown once during the week needs help.


----------



## pablo

Steve said:


> I've canceled two so far, both NBC. _Free Agents _after the first episode, and _Up All Night_, after enduring the second episode.  It's too bad about _UAN_, because I liked the cast choices.


What didn't you like about UAN? I thought both episodes were great, very funny, and the two leads are awesome.


----------



## Maruuk

I give 2 Broke Girls the best shot to survive, it has the best writers of any of these turkeys and the edgiest dialog and premises, making it feel almost like an HBO comedy.

Free Agents...uh...who _cast_ this mess??? Most unattractive leads since Golden Girls. Hideous on all levels.

Pan Am and Playboy Club are gone in 60 seconds.

UAN will hang in for a while, but the Maya Rudolph character is a huge boat anchor on the show.

Whitney...eh...6-8 eps. No depth, another flat one-note gag like New Girl. Quirky neurotic motormouth female mugging for the camera. That seems to be this season's new mantra. Spun of course as, "Strong female leads!"


----------



## SledgeHammer

RunnerFL said:


> That may be but, again, they re-broadcast the episodes to death. Anyone who sets one of them as a higher priority to a show that is only shown once during the week needs help.


Actually... Terra Nova conflicts with something (forget what), and I have already decided that I would rather watch that show and am recording that instead. Terra Nova... well, I'll probably just catch the re-air on Saturday or watch it online earlier.

But yeah, if I *really* wanted to watch 2 shows and one was re-airing and one was one time only, then yeah, I'd record the one time only one first.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Maruuk said:


> Whitney...eh...6-8 eps. No depth, another flat one-note gag like New Girl. Quirky neurotic motormouth female mugging for the camera. That seems to be this season's new mantra. Spun of course as, "Strong female leads!"


Whitney has other gimmicks too:

1) she's hot
2) she has a funny last name



So far though, she got solid ratings and held on to 90% of the lead in. We'll see if she drops off next week though.


----------



## Steve

We liked both _Whitney _and _New Girl_, but I fear for both shows without a strong #2. Lucy had Ethel, Laverne had Shirley, Mary had Rhoda/Phyllis/Sue Ann/Georgette, etc.


----------



## mreposter

WHITNEY - started out a bit rough, but grew on me. New comedies are always difficult, it's not easy establishing characters and telling lots of jokes all in 22 minutes. 

CHARLIE'S ANGELS - beautiful eye candy but one hell of a boring show. The only interesting part was the spin out trick with the Corvette.


----------



## Maruuk

Whitney could grow on me. She is kinda hot, nice bod.

Very true about the second banana. Whit doesn't have one, UAN has a terrible one in Maya Rudolph, New Girl has a weak one. Look how even Conan brought Andy back!


----------



## pfueri

pablo said:


> What didn't you like about UAN? I thought both episodes were great, very funny, and the two leads are awesome.


So I guess I was on the money for Up All Night !


----------



## Maruuk

UAN may survive based on those 2 super-likeable leads, and they have good chemistry if not sterling writing behind them. The baby stuff is funny at first, but gets old fast. The Oprah/Rudolph gag was old at first. Not funny.

New Girl is terminal. Stick a cork in it. "Look at me, I'm being kewt and zany!" Gack.

Free Agents is almost astonishingly bad. Can't imagine the network meeting: "Ok, we've got an aging, unattractive middle-aged guy that most people only remember as the gay guy from The Birdcage. And let's see, let's pair him with some 30-something no-name dame that you'd walk out on if you got stuck with her on a blind date! And we'll have this awesome romcom chemistry, right? Then we'll set it in an agency not in LA where they all are, but for some reason in...Portland, Oregon! Greenlight that pilot!" 

In politics, follow the money. In sitcoms, follow the writers. And right now, 2 Broke Girls has the writers. Terrific, clever, snappy, snarky dialog, head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## balboadave

Maruuk said:


> I give 2 Broke Girls the best shot to survive, it has the best writers of any of these turkeys and the edgiest dialog and premises, making it feel almost like an HBO comedy.
> 
> Free Agents...uh...who _cast_ this mess??? Most unattractive leads since Golden Girls. Hideous on all levels.
> 
> Pan Am and Playboy Club are gone in 60 seconds.
> 
> UAN will hang in for a while, but the Maya Rudolph character is a huge boat anchor on the show.
> 
> Whitney...eh...6-8 eps. No depth, another flat one-note gag like New Girl. Quirky neurotic motormouth female mugging for the camera. That seems to be this season's new mantra. Spun of course as, "Strong female leads!"


It's ironic how you praise _2 Broke Girls_ for the writing, and pan _Whitney_ as a one-note gag, when she (Whitney) is the writer and creator for both shows.


----------



## Maruuk

What it is is Whitney has no dilemma, no threat, no conflict. Just a neurotic, manic middle class young woman whining about lack of perfection. In other words, she wrote it about herself.

2 Broke Girls has instant conflict and motivation. They're trying to survive in the jungle of NYC waitressing with all the edgy, sexy, snarky details. That's a good core premise.

So ironically she wrote herself the weaker of the two premises. Thus "her" writing is much better in 2BG because the premise is much funnier and has more conflict, the root of all good storytelling.

Plus no matter what it says credit-wise, there are two writing teams, one behind each show and one is better than the other.

Writing credit is highly political.


----------



## inkahauts

I never judge a show by the first episode. They are often written and shot months before the second episode, and often with different directions and ideas and even different staffs. I judge a show after I have seen episodes two thru four.

With that said, up all night isn't my kind of comedy. And I just don't think there is going to be enough there to hold playboy club together.

I say playboy club is gone after five.

And everything on the cw will survive till after Xmas at least. There standards are much lower than other networks.


----------



## Maruuk

Gossip Girl (season premiere tomorrow night) limps on with its loyal fan base but the "kids" are all in their late 20's now pretending to be 19. I guess they've got one more season of debauchery and betrayal, then kaput.

I still don't know how they got away with Chuck at age 16 whoring and drinking and drugging it up ON SCREEN, and he's the HERO of the whole show! CW just slips below the Church Lady radar I guess.


----------



## jadebox

inkahauts said:


> I never judge a show by the first episode. They are often written and shot months before the second episode, and often with different directions and ideas and even different staffs. I judge a show after I have seen episodes two thru four.


Also, first episodes often suffer because the writiers try to introduce all of the characters and explain the premise of the show all in one episode.

-- Roger


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> And everything on the cw will survive till after Xmas at least.


I hope longer than that for _Ringers_. It's got us pleasantly sucked-in, after the first two episodes.


----------



## Steve

We finally watched _Prime Suspect_ over the week-end. Enjoyed it as well. We re-watched most of the original series over the summer, and this appears to be a well written take-off, but not a knock-off of the original series, that put Helen Mirren on the map.

We also watched CBS's _A Gifted Man_. We liked _Medium_, so we had some hope for this show, but I think it would do better as a comedy than a drama. If anyone remembers _Topper _, they'll know what I mean.


----------



## pfp

Steve said:


> We finally watched _Prime Suspect_ over the week-end. Enjoyed it as well.


One of my favorites so far. 
Turned off Charlies Angles at the first commercial break.


----------



## Steve

pfp said:


> Turned off Charlies Angles at the first commercial break.


You were more optimistic than we were. We didn't even attempt to record it! :lol:


----------



## RobertE

Steve said:


> We finally watched _Prime Suspect_ over the week-end. Enjoyed it as well. We re-watched most of the original series over the summer, and this appears to be a well written take-off, but not a knock-off of the original series, that put Helen Mirren on the map.
> 
> We also watched CBS's _A Gifted Man_. We liked _Medium_, so we had some hope for this show, but I think it would do better as a comedy than a drama. If anyone remembers _Topper _, they'll know what I mean.


Somehow I confused Person of Interest with Prime Suspect. Oops. 

Prime Suspect to me was just OK, but will see how it grows.


----------



## Steve

RobertE said:


> Suspect to me was just OK, but will see how it grows.


Could be it flowed better for me because recently seeing the original filled in some of the gaps for me. Like when you read the book before seeing the movie.


----------



## Maruuk

Tonight even 2BG ran out of steam. Weak stuff.

Looking like of the sitcoms, UAN may actually be the survivor, as awful as Rudolph is. Applegate and Arnett are head and shoulders above the rest of the field.


----------



## pfp

Maruuk said:


> Tonight even 2BG ran out of steam. Weak stuff.
> 
> Looking like of the sitcoms, UAN may actually be the survivor, as awful as Rudolph is. Applegate and Arnett are head and shoulders above the rest of the field.


IMHO 2BG > UAN


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> And everything on the cw will survive till after Xmas at least. There standards are much lower than other networks.


I'm hoping for some stability from them (well, aside from H8R which they can cancel at any time)... as though I haven't watched "Ringer" or "The Secret Circle" from them yet due to lack of HD, I did watch "Hart Of Dixie" last night.

It was the new series I was most looking forward to this Fall, and problems aside, I think it may be my favorite new series of the Fall.

Sadly, the ratings weren't great for it, but I'm going to hold out hope anyway... 

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk

So what's the crowd source take on "Revenge"? I thought it was ok, classic soap opera format on steroids in a beautiful setting which helps. Emily VanCamp isn't much of an actress, seems over her head in this demanding role. She has 2 expressions: Fake smile and stern resolve. She'd be about right for a high school production of H.M.S. Pinafore.

But the show borrows a lot of style and plot pizazz from "Lost" and David Lynch: mystery flashbacks/flash forwards, time shifting, mystery motives and hidden agendas and that keeps it slightly interesting.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hart Of Dixie, Playboy Club are sure fire cancellations.

Terra Nova is probably not far behind considering its expense.


----------



## Herdfan

SledgeHammer said:


> Terra Nova is probably not far behind considering its expense.


I thought I read something about instead of just doing a Pilot, they shot 13 episodes since it would have been too expensive to rebuild the sets later. If this is true and they have them, they might as well air them and get what revenue they can.


----------



## trdrjeff

We enjoyed both UAN episodes so far, but we're also in that mode of young children. I think Will Arnett is quite funny also, loved him in Arrested D. 

Whitney I deleted after about 10 minutes. Nothing funny just bad jokes with canned audience laughter. 

2BG started kinda slow and went after the cheap sex jokes right out of the gate, but could work with the total $ premise.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Herdfan said:


> I thought I read something about instead of just doing a Pilot, they shot 13 episodes since it would have been too expensive to rebuild the sets later. If this is true and they have them, they might as well air them and get what revenue they can.


I read the other day that they have about 10 episodes in the can and are finishing up another 2 or 3.

It didn't really stink up the air waves or it would have been cancelled already (see The Paul Reiser Show), but they aren't going to happy with a 3.0 share. Thats not even that great for a sitcom, not to mention a show with lots of expensive CGI.

Actually, is the CGI good? Or is it more like Sci-Fi channel quality CGI?


----------



## mreposter

Heart of Dixie - I switched off when she ran into the alligator (Burt Reynolds?) but may give it another go later this week. She's easy on the eyes, but the setup for the series was like a hundred other fish-out-of-water tv shows and movies. If it can't bring anything new to the table, it deserves to get cancelled.


----------



## SledgeHammer

trdrjeff said:


> Whitney I deleted after about 10 minutes. Nothing funny just bad jokes with canned audience laughter.
> 
> 2BG started kinda slow and went after the cheap sex jokes right out of the gate, but could work with the total $ premise.


Weird that you would like one and not the other since they are both by Whitney Cummings.

I liked the cheap sex jokes on 2BG, but once they got passed that and it was just pretty much 2 bitter girls in a fish out of water scenario. And of course a pet horse .


----------



## Indiana627

The big problem I see with UAN is that you have to believe the premise that the new parents were hip and cool before the baby in order to believe all their talk about how they can't do anything cool now. And frankly to me how they've portrayed their pre-baby life didn't look all that cool.


----------



## sigma1914

Indiana627 said:


> The big problem I see with UAN is that you have to believe the premise that the new parents were hip and cool before the baby in order to believe all their talk about how they can't do anything cool now. And frankly to me how they've portrayed their pre-baby life didn't look all that cool.


It's not that they were "cool" as much as it's they were free. Free to go out anytime and drink or party or whatever. Now, they have a baby, a life, that they're responsible for. Let's be honest, many people (myself included) think they were so "cool" in the past when in reality they're just as goofy as they are now.


----------



## Indiana627

How to be a Gentelman. Honestly who gave this a green light? I barely made it to the strip club scene where he got drunk from 2 shots and pulled his ex-fiance's sock out of his pocket. Is that his real voice?


----------



## Galaxie6411

Heart of Dixie is the Doc Hollywood show but with a chick right?

Didn't give that one many episodes when I first saw the promo's, a Michael J Fox cameo would be a must if it was to stay on.

I assume no confirmed cancellations yet?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Galaxie6411 said:


> I assume no confirmed cancellations yet?


The only cancellation I've heard of so far is the Roseanne Barr show on Lifetime Roseanne's Nuts.


----------



## RunnerFL

Galaxie6411 said:


> I assume no confirmed cancellations yet?


Nothing yet. My bet is still Playboy Club and it will probably be next week.


----------



## RunnerFL

SledgeHammer said:


> The only cancellation I've heard of so far is the Roseanne Barr show on Lifetime Roseanne's Nuts.


That was a summer show and it completed airing all episodes so it doesn't count in the pool.


----------



## Maruuk

Whitney definitely stepped it up a bit this week. Her BF is pretty good, they're working together a little better. Maybe they'll survive. Although the "First Date" premise was awfully weak and forced, the individual performances were pretty good.


----------



## webby_s

I don't know what others really thought of "Up All Night" but I barely finished the first episode. And we have 2 kids under 3!

So I think that may make it a full season, so 20 eps. +/-1 ep. Then done after the season. We just didn't find it all that funny. But a lot of what NBC has now isn't funny to us.


----------



## 1953

Maruuk said:


> Whitney definitely stepped it up a bit this week. Her BF is pretty good, they're working together a little better. Maybe they'll survive. Although the "First Date" premise was awfully weak and forced, the individual performances were pretty good.


Sorry, to us Whitney got its last chance this week. When give it the boot. Btw, the "live" audience was so irritating. They laughed at almost every line.

Whitney, gone and forgotten. :nono:


----------



## SledgeHammer

Maruuk said:


> Whitney definitely stepped it up a bit this week. Her BF is pretty good, they're working together a little better. Maybe they'll survive. Although the "First Date" premise was awfully weak and forced, the individual performances were pretty good.


Yeah, it seemed a bit better this week. The whole premise of the show seems to be how to get Whitney into a skimpy outfit each week .


----------



## Herdfan

SledgeHammer said:


> The whole premise of the show seems to be how to get Whitney into a skimpy outfit each week .


I have no problem with that whatsoever.


----------



## Maruuk

I thought it was just me. She _is_ kinda hot! But not in that cowlike Jersey Shore/Vergara way, but in a long and lanky high cheekbone way, my fave look.

Why can't regular folks like us have laugh tracks? What if god gave us all laugh tracks? We'd be a riot all day long. I do think they ought to put laugh tracks in all political speeches....


----------



## SledgeHammer

Maruuk said:


> I thought it was just me. She _is_ kinda hot! But not in that cowlike Jersey Shore/Vergara way, but in a long and lanky high cheekbone way, my fave look.
> 
> Why can't regular folks like us have laugh tracks? What if god gave us all laugh tracks? We'd be a riot all day long. I do think they ought to put laugh tracks in all political speeches....


Yeah, shes hot in the "normal" hot kinda way. Don't get me wrong, the show isn't that funny though and her acting isn't very good. She comes across like she is doing her stand up act with her mannerisms and such while everybody else on the show comes across as more natural.

The overnights have the show sliding 24% from last week and its now losing 1 share off The Office... so yeah, its not going that well.


----------



## Maruuk

Well, I wouldn't lose any sleep over its demise. It is incredibly shallow and overly-mannered.


----------



## mreposter

A report on Deadline Hollywood indicated that NBC was likely to give it's freshmen shows a little extra time before swinging the axe. They have a new head of programming, and the network is so far behind that the network may need to build up some good will among producers to get better shows in the future. 

Besides, if NBC is on the bottom, why not give these shows some time to see if they can work out the bugs and build an audience?


----------



## SledgeHammer

mreposter said:


> Besides, if NBC is on the bottom, why not give these shows some time to see if they can work out the bugs and build an audience?


Not much point in doing that these days. A few shows that bombed out of the gate went on to be huge hits... Seinfeld comes to mind. Now adays though, that if you don't have the audience right away, its hard to get it with so many choices out there. Big Bang Theory built up its audience over time on word of mouth, but it already had good ratings out of the gate.

IMHO, most (if not all) of these freshman shows will get cancelled. Nothing looks to be a hit so far.


----------



## Herdfan

SledgeHammer said:


> Big Bang Theory built up its audience over time on word of mouth, but it already had good ratings out of the gate.


And a great lead-in.


----------



## pablo

Herdfan said:


> And a great lead-in.


Not a factor with DVRs,


----------



## jadebox

mreposter said:


> Besides, if NBC is on the bottom, why not give these shows some time to see if they can work out the bugs and build an audience?


And, not pulling the plug quickly has served NBC well in the past. The early ratings for Seinfeld and Cheers, for example, weren't good.

-- Roger


----------



## phrelin

Not counting Sunday night football, on average NBC had about 5.9 million viewers in each prime time hour (not counting Saturday) in the first week and 4.6 million viewers in the second week. 

Of course, that includes Friday where at the end of this month "Chuck" is to return and "Grimm" is to premier. Then again, I'm not sure "Grimm" will do as well as the extra hour of "Dateline" in that time slot.

But my guess is that anything regularly pulling over 4 million viewers is not going to be replaced soon unless some NBC suit thinks he's got the new "American Idol" sitting in the wings. Which means only "Free Agents" is at risk at the moment.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Maruuk

Free Agents is brutal. A romsitcom with ugly old people. What were the net gods smoking during _that_ meeting?


----------



## phrelin

Maruuk said:


> Free Agents is brutal. A romsitcom with ugly old people. What were the net gods smoking during _that_ meeting?


Old? I like Hank Azaria (who at age 47 does all those voices in "The Simpsons" and was the star of the drama "Huff") and Kathryn Hahn (who is 37 and was great as Lily in "Crossing Jordan"), but yeah....

Oddly enough, the original Brit version premiers on October 8 on BBCA. Somehow I think it will be more enjoyable. And there is no small bit of irony that the male lead is Stephen Mangan, the Brit in "Episodes" on Showtime, a comedy about bringing a Brit sitcom to American TV. He's got the comedy chops for a show like this. And his co-star Sharon Horgan has a long resume in comedy and a British Comedy Award for her work in "Pulling."

I really don't get the American casting.


----------



## Indiana627

I don't think FA is that bad. Not great, but not the worst of I've seen. The worst I've seen this season is How to be a Gentleman - I only made it about 8 minutes into that before deleting.


----------



## fluffybear

mreposter said:


> Besides, if NBC is on the bottom, why not give these shows some time to see if they can work out the bugs and build an audience?


After watching the second episode of (latest season) Law & Order: SVU, NBC needs to spend some time working out the bugs with some of it's veteran series as well.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Finally got around to watching Terra Nova last night... yeah, thats got a single season MAX. Too expensive, low ratings, low to mid quality CGI, premise thats been done a million times over and random, non sensical plots.

With all the technology they have, they can't just scrub the air? Hell, we pretty much have the technology for that today.

This has Earth 2 written all over it... except Earth 2 had a better cast IMO.

Playboy Club, Terra Nova, Hart Of Dixie... all contenders for first cancellation. Only thing that'll save Terra Nova from being first is that it cost a ton to make, so they kind of need to air all the eps to recoup some money.


----------



## hilmar2k

And the winner is.....

Playboy Club.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...layboy-club-brian-williams-rock-center-241714


----------



## Alan Gordon

hilmar2k said:


> And the winner is.....
> 
> Playboy Club.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...layboy-club-brian-williams-rock-center-241714


Though I expected it to be cancelled, I expected NBC to give it more time before doing so considering they're not exactly the biggest success anyway...



Alan Gordon said:


> "How To Be A Gentleman" (CBS) - 6-8 episodes
> "Last Man Standing" (ABC) - 10-13 episodes
> "Man Up" (ABC) - 3-4 episodes
> "Pan Am" (ABC) - 2-5 episodes
> "Work It" (ABC) - 1-3 episodes
> "The Playboy Club" (NBC) 6-10 episodes
> 
> There are multiple other shows that I feel will get cancelled, but I'm not as confident on how long it will take.


~Alan


----------



## SledgeHammer

Does 2.5 Men count? I woke up this morning and only then realized I watched an episode last night that had Ashton having a food fight with a little girl @ Soup Plantation. CBS clearly picked the right side in the Charlie vs. Chuck war :sure:. Isn't the show supposed to be about having sex with a different hot woman each week while getting drunk? I'm betting Charlie will be back as this new direction isn't quite working and there is too much money on the table to kill the show.


----------



## Doug Brott

SledgeHammer said:


> Does 2.5 Men count? I woke up this morning and only then realized I watched an episode last night that had Ashton having a food fight with a little girl @ Soup Plantation. CBS clearly picked the right side in the Charlie vs. Chuck war :sure:. Isn't the show supposed to be about having sex with a different hot woman each week while getting drunk? I'm betting Charlie will be back as this new direction isn't quite working and there is too much money on the table to kill the show.


Isn't _Men_ holding down the #1 slot so far this year?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Doug Brott said:


> Isn't _Men_ holding down the #1 slot so far this year?


Started out at 28M, week 2 was 20M, week 3 was 17M. Most of the people I talk to are not feeling Ashton. But, that is a small subset of people. I don't know 17M people .


----------



## Alan Gordon

SledgeHammer said:


> Started out at 28M, week 2 was 20M, week 3 was 17M. Most of the people I talk to are not feeling Ashton. But, that is a small subset of people. I don't know 17M people .


I tuned in to the season premiere just out of morbid curiosity, and continued on. I've actually enjoyed it more than I did with Sheen... then again, that's not saying a lot.

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL

hilmar2k said:


> And the winner is.....
> 
> Playboy Club.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...layboy-club-brian-williams-rock-center-241714


It's not often that I get to say this but...

I told you so!!

Now what did I win?


----------



## RunnerFL

RunnerFL said:


> Nothing yet. My bet is still Playboy Club and it will probably be next week.


I even called that it would be this week!


----------



## pfp

RunnerFL said:


> It's not often that I get to say this but...
> 
> I told you so!!
> 
> Now what did I win?


Not quite yet. There are plenty of new shows which have not premiered yet so it's possible something still gets the ax before three episodes (kind of doubt it though)


----------



## RunnerFL

pfp said:


> Not quite yet. There are plenty of new shows which have not premiered yet so it's possible something still gets the ax before three episodes (kind of doubt it though)


It wasn't how fast something got cancelled, it was the first to be cancelled.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2860821#post2860821


----------



## RobertE

hilmar2k said:


> And the winner is.....
> 
> Playboy Club.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...layboy-club-brian-williams-rock-center-241714


And so the first one falls.

I kinda liked it, maybe Comcast should have pushed it over to TNT or one of the other sister networks where it could have a little more room to romp around.


----------



## Maruuk

I hear Free Agents is in a death spiral as well. No surprises there.

2BG just got the full season call.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Free Agents... has problems. I really like the leads. I really do. But the supporting characters are really not well defined at all. The biggest problem is that this show takes place in a fantasy world where people have offices, secretaries, etc.


----------



## phrelin

From The Hollywood Reporter we learn that 2 Broke Girls" Gets Full-Season Order.


----------



## makaiguy

Pulled _New Gir_l and _Ringer_ from my series lists last night.


----------



## Maruuk

Still got 2BG on my list, barely. Revenge, Pan Am and Terra Nova are keepers. Tho none of them are great by any means.


----------



## Dario33

Rumors that Charlie's Angels is next on the chopping block. Official word should be known this week.


----------



## phrelin

"Dario33" said:


> Rumors that Charlie's Angels is next on the chopping block. Official word should be known this week.


Well, the show put the network neck-to-neck in the demo with The CW. But there is almost no chance to gain in that time slot. Just depends on how much money they authorized. Had they given it a cable channel series budget, the number of total viewers is credible. CBS and Fox have the 8:00 Thursday demo locked in.


----------



## pablo

Up All Night also got a full season, yay!


----------



## Indiana627

Add Free Agents to the scrap heap.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbc-cancels-free-agents-243753


----------



## pfueri

pablo said:


> Up All Night also got a full season, yay!


That is hard to take man it sucks ! That is why NBC sucks and has bad ratings . They dump good shows and keep crap shows ! The Playboy Club was getting good but once again NBC dumps a good show !


----------



## SledgeHammer

Indiana627 said:


> Add Free Agents to the scrap heap.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbc-cancels-free-agents-243753


Charlies Angels, Pan Am, Hart of Dixie, etc. are all looking promising :grin:


----------



## phrelin

pfueri said:


> That is hard to take man it sucks ! That is why NBC sucks and has bad ratings . They dump good shows and keep crap shows ! The Playboy Club was getting good but once again NBC dumps a good show !


Shows don't get dumped because they are good or bad. They get dumped because of the number of folks, particularly ages 18-49, who watch them:


----------



## pfueri

phrelin said:


> Shows don't get dumped because they are good or bad. They get dumped because of the number of folks, particularly ages 18-49, who watch them:


I understand this but NBC ratings across the board comported to the other networks are low . NBC keeps low rated shows so why not keep a few good low rated shows ? Example NBC's highest rated sitcom and dramas are around 6 million for both . Where CBS'S are around 15 million or more . So if you keep a bunch of 6 millions around and get ride of a good 4 million show you still have a bunch of crap shows that is why in whole NBC sucks and has for a long time !


----------



## pablo

pfueri said:


> That is hard to take man it sucks ! That is why NBC sucks and has bad ratings . They dump good shows and keep crap shows ! The Playboy Club was getting good but once again NBC dumps a good show !


To each their own. I find UAN hilarious and couldn't stand more than a quarter of The Playboy Club's pilot (Pan Am, however, to which it's compared, is great).


----------



## Indiana627

SledgeHammer said:


> Charlies Angels, Pan Am, Hart of Dixie, etc. are all looking promising :grin:


Yup. Charlie's Angels was on my short list of early cancellation predictions.


----------



## SledgeHammer

CW has cancelled H8R after 2 episodes. I don't think any of us picked that one .

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/06/h8r-canceled-by-cw/106454/


----------



## Alan Gordon

SledgeHammer said:


> CW has cancelled H8R after 2 episodes. I don't think any of us picked that one .
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/06/h8r-canceled-by-cw/106454/


Which is weird since I felt it would be cancelled very quickly.

~Alan


----------



## pablo

SledgeHammer said:


> CW has cancelled H8R after 2 episodes. I don't think any of us picked that one .
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/06/h8r-canceled-by-cw/106454/


Never even heard about that.


----------



## phrelin

SledgeHammer said:


> CW has cancelled H8R after 2 episodes. I don't think any of us picked that one .
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/06/h8r-canceled-by-cw/106454/


It's a reality show. And they're going to put "Ringer" repeats in its slot. I guess they hope it will have better ratings and stem the decline of "America's Next Top Model" as well.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Looks like Free Agents is cancelled. Thats #3.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Free Agents was #2. H8R was #3. 

I never picked H8R because I never really thought of it as a "show" for some reason. The whole idea was so unappealing, it was never even ON my radar.

Charlie's Anges has lasted longer than I thought it would.


----------



## RunnerFL

It looks like "How To Be A Gentleman" is being phased out.

http://thefutoncritic.com/news/2011...s-sixth-season-premiere-560013/20111007cbs02/


----------



## Doug Brott

Church AV Guy said:


> Charlie's Anges has lasted longer than I thought it would.


Me too .. I watched the pilot and have 2 more recorded, but I'm likely to just dump them. It was pretty bad.


----------



## Paul Secic

dpeters11 said:


> I wanted to watch Playboy Club mainly for historical reference on maybe what the one in Cincinnati was like (with lots of creative license I'm sure) but the wife put the kibosh on it. I give it 5 episodes.
> 
> I agree on Grimm.
> Up All Night was cute the first episode, but don't think it will make it.


Playboy was canned.. There was a syndicated Playboy Club in the early 60's. Hugh hosted it. The show lasted a few years.


----------



## dsw2112

RunnerFL said:


> It looks like "How To Be A Gentleman" is being phased out.
> 
> http://thefutoncritic.com/news/2011...s-sixth-season-premiere-560013/20111007cbs02/


It really was a horrible show...


----------



## RunnerFL

dsw2112 said:


> It really was a horrible show...


I've only been recording it, hadn't watched yet. This is why I record and don't watch new shows until they have a full season pickup nowadays.


----------



## pablo

dpeters11 said:


> Up All Night was cute the first episode, but don't think it will make it.


It's very good. Thankfully, the series was picked up for a full season:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...n-pickups-to-up-all-night-and-whitney/105966/


----------



## trdrjeff

dsw2112 said:


> It really was a horrible show...


I thought it had some promise as a modern odd couple, but with only 2 episodes before casting off it would never get legs that quick. Supporting cast was odd also.


----------



## 1953

We were sorta disappointed with Terra Nova and especially with House last night. House, the character, was totally annoying. Didn't he lose his medical license? We do not give House long to live.


----------



## trdrjeff

Is_ Whitney_ on it's last legs? I noticed they are reairing it behind _The Office_ tomorrow trying to catch some viewers


----------



## pfp

trdrjeff said:


> Is_ Whitney_ on it's last legs? I noticed they are reairing it behind _The Office_ tomorrow trying to catch some viewers


I believe they decided to put Whitney reruns in the Free Agents slot.


----------



## fuzzface

trdrjeff said:


> I thought it had some promise as a modern odd couple, but with only 2 episodes before casting off it would never get legs that quick. Supporting cast was odd also.


I actually liked this show specifically because of the supporting cast. Rhys Darby and Dave Foley are great and made this show above average imo.
Sorry to see it going. It was pulling around 7.5 million an ep which isn't bad numbers at all for a new show.


----------



## phrelin

pfp said:


> trdrjeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is_ Whitney_ on it's last legs? I noticed they are reairing it behind _The Office_ tomorrow trying to catch some viewers
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they decided to put Whitney reruns in the Free Agents slot.
Click to expand...

NBC is hoping it will pick up some viewers by rerunning episodes. It may, as I couldn't record it on Thursday while I was checking out "Secret Circle" which I dumped. So now I'm recording the Wednesday reruns and the Thursday new episodes of "Whitney."


fuzzface said:


> I actually liked this show specifically because of the supporting cast. Rhys Darby and Dave Foley are great and made this show above average imo.
> 
> Sorry to see it going. It was pulling around 7.5 million an ep which isn't bad numbers at all for a new show.


I'm sorry to see CBS not give it more of a chance. But it's not surprising. While Last Thursday's ratings of 2.5/7 - 7.82 million would make NBC's night ("Parks & Recreation" in that time slot pulled 1.9/5 - 4.13 million), CBS wants to retain more of "The Big Bang Theory" 4.4/13 - 13.63 audience to lead into "Person of Interest."

I was wondering when they announced "Rules of Engagement" would be scheduled on Saturday which of the new comedies they feared might be too weak, Monday's "2 Broke Girls" or "How to be a Gentleman." "Girls" retains (maybe even with a slight increase) from "HIMYM."


----------



## phrelin

In addition to The CW ordering more episodes of "Ringer", NBC has ordered more episodes of "Prime Suspect", the crime procedural starring Maria Bello according to Deadline Hollywood.


----------



## fuzzface

pfp said:


> I believe they decided to put Whitney reruns in the Free Agents slot.


We watched the first ep of Whitney when it aired. I thought it was the absolute WORST sitcom I have ever seen (I'd rather watch Herman's Head!). The writing was horrible and, to me, there wasn't one laugh to be had in the entire ep. I can't believe I watched the whole thing.
I also didn't think Free Agents was any good either. Not complete unwatchable (like Whitney) but not even average enough to give it another chance.


----------



## pfp

fuzzface said:


> We watched the first ep of Whitney when it aired. I thought it was the absolute WORST sitcom I have ever seen (I'd rather watch Herman's Head!). The writing was horrible and, to me, there wasn't one laugh to be had in the entire ep. I can't believe I watched the whole thing.
> I also didn't think Free Agents was any good either. Not complete unwatchable (like Whitney) but not even average enough to give it another chance.


I loved Herman's Head - Same feelings as you about the first episode of Whitney though.


----------



## Cholly

Not surprisingly, ABC has cancelled "Charlie's Angels" after 4 shows. 4 more remain to be shown, then it's bye-bye.
http://news.yahoo.com/low-rated-charlies-angels-grounded-abc-192050943.html


----------



## SledgeHammer

Yeah, Whitney is not the funniest show, but its semi watchable to me , I get one or two laughs out of it. I don't think I've managed to stick with a SINGLE show I tried out this year (Terra Nova, 2 Broke Girls, Whitney, Last Man Standing). The ratings came out for Whitney and it only got a 2.0 rating (down from 2.8? last week)... yeah, thats not looking good. Didn't it get a full season pick up? Surprising with the ratings. Might do a single season and then NBC will pull the plug.

Isn't the worse sitcom ever Til Death?


----------

